# Ideas for Fundraiser/Easily Sellable Small Trinkets



## BigCM (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey guys,
I haven't been on In a while, school/friends/life has been in the way. Anyways, I need to raise money for an upcoming trip, and want to use it as an excuse for shoptime  What small items do you think sell well? So far I've got boxes, and while rolling the dice I stumbled upon some nice keychains made from oak purpleheart and bloodwood. The more pictures you can squeeze in the better!
Thank you sooo much in advance guys!
Cheers,
Marcel


----------



## BigCM (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh, and PLEASE guys don't walk away thinking 'I won't bother posting my idea because it's stupid.' Or anything like that! Just jot it down and press post! I need ideas!!!
Thanks!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I'm thinking, If you have some ideas post them here, because I need to make a few trinkets for our Woodworker Club banquet in Nov.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

all i can think of for the moment is little boxes and maybe some flip open pocket mirrors. you could probably get some little mirrors at a crafts store for very little. if i think of anything more i'll post it.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

jump a peg games, tic tac toe games, I have also made small and simple cars.


----------



## cmaeda (Sep 1, 2008)

baby rattles, puzzle boards, pencil holders, jewelry boxes and toys seem to be a favorite among my family


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

cutting boards, long grain or end grain. Small to medium sized boxes. Picture frames. If you turn, toy tops, small bowls. Also like the idea of the "jump" game like cracker barrel has, or tic-tac-toe.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Wooden belt buckles. Use scrap cut off materials stack and cut out with band saw, attach belt buckles backs.
see photos http://lumberjocks.com/projects/10065


----------



## BigCM (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks guys, there are some great ideas here! Anybody else?


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

If you own a lathe: Pens, Bottle Stoppers, Christmas Ornaments, Key chains, small bowls


----------



## HossMan (Mar 21, 2008)

Kitchen treenware?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Pull toys for children, rustic bird houses, recipe holders, trivets


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs (Jul 20, 2008)

You can also do scroll-saw ornaments and trinkets. Simple 4" or 6" round disk with a scroll sawing inside, could be animals or a theme (Halloween, Xmas, etc).

You could leave them as the single sheet and treat them as window/wall hangings or back them and use them as coasters or hot-plates or just ornaments.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I've seen some really cool kitchen spoons etc made of olive wood in the stores recently… maybe something along that line?


----------



## BigCM (Mar 13, 2008)

Whats kitchen treenware?
Thanks for the ideas guys!


----------



## HossMan (Mar 21, 2008)

Treenware is all the wooden gadgets used in a kitchen: spoons, spreaders, spatulas, turners, bench knives, etc.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

has anyone mentioned Fairy Doors?


----------



## BigCM (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the explanation hossman!


----------

